

Unreported employment - grflynn
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unreported_employment

======
joshstrange
While no doubt an interesting article what is the purpose of submitting it?

~~~
zebra
This topic was briefly mentioned about a day ago. Maybe this rang some bells
in OP's head.

~~~
joshstrange
I thought the wiki article was a good read and (as almost always when I read
wikipedia) I learned some things I didn't know before. I was just confused at
to to it's presence on the home page. Thank you for clearing that up.

